# Skull Wreath



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

Kind of a _Master & minions_ idea, if there is such a thing. I'm thinking it needs some proper aging on the small skulls to kill the "fresh off the shelves from Micheals" look, but I'm a little afraid of screwing it up at this point. I also need to add just a few more bits of sticks (actually they are roots from an up-turned cotton wood tree) at the top.

Opinions?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Killer wreath! No matter what you add to it, it is already amazing. Nicely done. How did you attach the skulls, wire?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW very nice job indeed.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is really nice!


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks.

The skulls were hot glued on after carving out the excess styrofoam on the backs so they'd fit snug.

The ring it's self is Great Stuff layed down in a circle and once dried was coated with shredded, dyed cheese cloth that was soaked in elmers glue/water. I wanted to have texture around the outside and this worked pretty well.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

nice job


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I do not think that you have enough skulls on that wreath. I think you need a few more  - I kid I kid - where is that love it button


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is really cool! I'll send you my address so you can unload it. SO what are the materials? Great stuff, dyed cheescloth saturated in glue, and roots from the tree? I really like this!


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

Copchick said:


> SO what are the materials? Great stuff, dyed cheescloth saturated in glue, and roots from the tree?


Yes, all of that plus 26 small skulls from Michaels, and one large skull from Michaels. Also little bit of natural dark brown moss gathered from pine trees in the local Idaho wilderness that was used to fill in some gaps between the skulls.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

A really nice job. Hit it with a shrink-ray and it would make a killer piece of jewelry! (Am I the only one who thinks so?)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job , thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!!


----------



## deadlyivy (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice I have heard of Gel Stain on plastic to darken, the amount and the layers not sure about. Could be worth a try on the back of one for a test.


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

Stains eat the styrofoam, unfortunately. I'm probably going to have to go with watered down brown acrylic.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nice job, I like alot


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Kind of a _Master & minions_ I'm thinking it needs some proper aging on the small skulls to kill the "fresh off the shelves from Micheals" look, but I'm a little afraid of screwing it up at this point.
> 
> Opinions?


You might want to put some really strong coffee or tea in a squirt bottle, and spray it with that. Or not. It looks really great as is! Will it have a spotlight on it?


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

I never thought about lighting it. I guess we'll see how that goes when set up time arrives. If I have an extra light to tinker with I might see how it looks.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

good job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it looks perfect just the way it is And they'll show up better at night in low lighting if you leave them "fresh".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..I agree no need to stain it or anything.


----------



## artvandalay38 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is one of the cooler looking wreaths I have seen. I'm trying something similar with the smaller pumpkin heads from Michaels, though I won't be able to fill up the entire wreath like you did.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone have a picture of this wreath??


----------

